# Automatización de fresadora



## gonmet (May 5, 2009)

Antes que nada quisiera decirles que encontré varias cosas sobre fresadoras automaticas, etc.
Lo que yo busco es un sistema que me permita realizar giros controlados para la fabricación de
engranajes.
En las fresadoras viejas se usaban discos controlados a mano, tal que por cada diente se debía 
realizar el giro correspondiente que indicaba el propio disco, de acuerdo al n° de dientes deseado
Al principio la idea apuntaba al diseño de un controlador de ángulo de giro, pero no se si soy yo 
que no tengo idea de motores paso a paso, o realmente no se puede realizar tal proyecto.
Los motores paso a paso que encontré son de 200 pasos lo que me limita para realizar engranajes 
de 21, 23, 25, etc.
Me gustaría que pudieran encaminarme un poco con motores paso a paso o si existe otra manera 
de realizar lo que busco.

Gracias
Aunque sea respondanme diciendo que no me explique bien y con gusto aclaro la situación


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2009)

¿Motor paso a paso acoplado a un sin fin y corona?

Sacá cuentas. . . 

Suerte!


----------



## gonmet (May 8, 2009)

A ver si te entendí, el tornillo sin fin es para realizar el avance longitudinal. 
Lo que yo necesito es controlar le rotación del plato que sostiene el material (que se va a transformar en un engranaje), para realizar los dientes. Es decir girar el plato un cierto ángulo, hacer el diente, despues realizar otro giro y así sucesivamente


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2009)

Si , te entendí , algunas creadoras viejas usaban juegos de engranajes , igual que usan los tornos para roscar.

Mi propuesta es un motor por pasos que mueva una reductora de tornillo sin fin y corona para girar al futuro engranaje.

La reductora hasta podría ser doble , entonces el motor no nececita casi nada de fuerza para enclavar la posición de fresado.

Suponete que la reductora tuviera una relación de 100:1 y el motorcito 200 pasos , entonces tendrías 20.000 pasos para definir un engranaje completo.

Si la cuenta no da exacta para un determinado Módulo , la diferencia sería despreciable.

¡ Empezá a sacar cuentas    !

Suerte!


----------



## mockba (May 8, 2009)

De hecho lo que estás mencionando es CNC (Control Numérico por Computadora), hay muchos videos sobre máquinas de éste tipo de sistemas en Youtube. Hay unos proyectos caseros muy buenos basados en linux. Emplean motores a pasos y funcionan bien. Los tornillos de avance son para transformar el movimiento goratorio del motor a pasos en "_avance longitudinal_". La computadora realiza conteo de los pulsos aplicados a los motores ("_un motor por cada eje_").

Además de los ejes de avance también hay mesas rotativas cómo ésta:







Saludos...[/img][/u]


----------



## gonmet (May 9, 2009)

Muchas gracias.
Ahora me toca ponerme a trabajar


----------

